# Found a boat in my pond....



## bassmanmark

Bought property with a 1.25 acres pond on it this Feb. Spent most of the spring looking at a dirty mess of a pond. After the monsoon passed...I had suspended clay particles and figured out how to fix that. Now with the heat we have had and the pond depth dropping 5inches and my pond now clear...I found a 12ft might be 14ft fiberglass boat in one of the shallow bays. I think it's a 1958 Sea King made by Montgomery Ward. Much to heavy for me to drag out completely but I was able to get it out of the water enough to look at the type of boat it is. I thought it was a dock or something until the steering wheel became visible today.


----------



## [email protected]

That's a cool find. Hopefully it's salvagable. I guess worse case it would make an interesting flower bed/conversation piece.


----------



## sherman51

if it doesnt float you could just put it back and use it for cover for the fish. they will owe you there life,LOL.
sherman


----------



## kingfisher42

wow. post some pics


----------



## jennis9

if you do get it out - take some pics, interesting to see what you found. 

here's an interesting thread about adding fishing structure (if those fish get mad about their habitat being removed). 

Interesting... http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=165688&highlight=cement+block+fish+trees


----------



## creekcrawler

That's way better than finding a pond in your boat!


----------



## richard j

get some help and try to filp it over on its side with it still somewhat in the water. it will come out much easier and the water will be able to drain at the same time. +1 more for posting some pictures.


----------



## bassmanmark

Imma picture posting moron...I'll figure it out...but so far I have left it in there. Today I was fishing right next to it and a baby deer came walking down the bank right to me. I think it was cooling off. It got about 7ft from me froze then ran back down the bank...jumped out...ran across my driveway and into the tall grass. I think I'm just gonna leave it in there.


----------



## jennis9

Here's a link I found to some of the ads on that boat - if it is a sea king one if these might be it...
http://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Sea_King

I wonder if there's a motor somewhere as well - fun to think about why it's there - might have been one fun michevious night!


----------



## bassmanmark

It's the color of that yellow one from 1961. I can only imagine what use to happen back there. I have found lots of film of lots of naked chicks on the property. None of them are developed just on the old school film still. But I held them up to light and...wow...there are some large boobs on there and the girls are actually pretty dang hot.


----------



## PhishFish

bassmanmark said:


> It's the color of that yellow one from 1961. I can only imagine what use to happen back there. I have found lots of film of lots of naked chicks on the property. None of them are developed just on the old school film still. But I held them up to light and...wow...there are some large boobs on there and the girls are actually pretty dang hot.


This is the coolest non-fish post I've ever read on OGF. You own an old hippie farm.


----------



## 419deerhunter

bassmanmark said:


> It's the color of that yellow one from 1961. I can only imagine what use to happen back there. I have found lots of film of lots of naked chicks on the property. None of them are developed just on the old school film still. But I held them up to light and...wow...there are some large boobs on there and the girls are actually pretty dang hot.


Hell with the boat pics post these one instead  j/k.....maybe


----------



## fish on!

bassmanmark said:


> It's the color of that yellow one from 1961. I can only imagine what use to happen back there. I have found lots of film of lots of naked chicks on the property. None of them are developed just on the old school film still. But I held them up to light and...wow...there are some large boobs on there and the girls are actually pretty dang hot.


I'll just leave this here.


----------



## bassmanmark

Any ideas of where I should get those developed? I checked again...some have big ones...some have small...all are good looking...I think...haven't made it up much past the neck. But seriously where can I take them...I'll post if allowed. Some special "found pics on my trail cam" post?


----------



## jennis9

wow, this thread took a turn to the unexpected: boats to boobs.... personally, I'd rather see the boat.


----------



## bassmanmark

With the rain we had my pond has some color and gained 8 inches of height...soooo....pictures of boat will be tough...it's back underwater. As it was I was about 2 inches from wader height. But the boat pics will be on here. Might just attach rope to cleat and pull it out with my truck. Would be neat to clean it up and that is kind of up my alley.


----------



## jennis9

theres a curved windshield on craigslist -- snag it up -- they're hard to come by... i really hope you can do it bassman, that would be awesome. look on iboats restoration forum, think someone had done one a while back. some of those boats come out awesome!

cleveland.craigslist.org/boa/2508301913.html


----------



## RushCreekAngler

bassmanmark said:


> Any ideas of where I should get those developed? I checked again...some have big ones...some have small...all are good looking...I think...haven't made it up much past the neck. But seriously where can I take them...I'll post if allowed. Some special "found pics on my trail cam" post?


Don't go to your local dept. store with a 1 hr lab.- I used to work at one, we would just return those unprinted (all of the equipment was out in public view, so we did not process some photos because of that). Try a regular camera store, let them know what you have first to make sure they will process them.

Had to turn down printing many times... especially one guy who must have been quite proud of his piercing


----------



## [email protected]

I have an good quality HP color scanner that has a slot built into it for negatives. It's about 4 years old and wasn't terribly expensive to begin with...bet you could find one on ebay cheap.

Or you could send me the negatives...I'd scan and return you the negatives w/digitized CD for free!


----------



## fish on!

[email protected] said:


> Or you could send me the negatives...I'd scan and return you the negatives w/digitized CD for free!


That's what I like about this forum, always thinking of the other guy!


Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Jigging Jim

Get a few large Innertubes. Place them under the Boat as best you can (un-inflated). Then take a Tire Pump and pull it's hose underwater and hold it to the Valve Stems. Try to inflate each Tube equally to raise the Boat at a somewhat level position. If you can get the Boat slightly up above the Pond's Water Level, you can Bail it out with a 5 Gallon Plastic Bucket. Then you could move it easier.


----------



## bassmanmark

I'm guessing my truck can pull it out...I just carved a path through the weeds to get to it with the truck...so tomorrow it comes out. Should be interesting...


----------



## Jigging Jim

bassmanmark said:


> I'm guessing my truck can pull it out...I just carved a path through the weeds to get to it with the truck...so tomorrow it comes out. Should be interesting...


Bail it out once the top of the Boat comes out of the Pond's surface. If you don't, the weight of the water in the Boat could bust the Fiberglass.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Hmmm.... I wonder.if he ever got it out.
Id like to see both the boat and the boobs....lol


----------



## JSykes3

Ever get the boat out?


----------



## fish on!

Ever get the pictures developed?



Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


----------



## Coonhound

Ever get the white turtle?

Dang. Wrong thread.


----------



## JSykes3

Coonhound said:


> Ever get the white turtle?
> 
> Dang. Wrong thread.


Haha, that made me laugh.


----------



## rustyfish

Coonhound said:


> white turtle?


Thanks for the chuckle. Seems that white turtles may be the smartest, strongest, elusivest (i know thats not a real word) animal on this earth. Either that or.....well im not going to be mean. 

Pull the boat out, you got nothing to lose. Plus you may end up with a gem or some cash.


----------



## Bonecrusher

Still no boobs...


----------



## bassmanmark

Still in the pond...have been setting up for bow season. Not that inspired just yet to hook it up to my truck and pull it out. Pictures are still in old school 35 mil. film....in other words....slacking.


----------

